# Prayer for 3 month old baby.....



## groundhawg (Oct 26, 2004)

Just got this request from my son, John,  please remember this baby in your prayers.
Thanks.
Greg


Friends & Family, 

Please join me in praying for Dylan Garcia.  Dylan is just a little guy (about 3 months old) who belongs to one of my coworkers.  Dylan was subjected to abuse by a caregiver and is suffering from shaken baby syndrome.  He had another surgery (his third, I think) yesterday and the doctors are anxiously waiting for some signs of improvement.  Please forward this request as you see fit.


Prayer specifics:

1) a full recovery with no lasting or permanent brain damage 

2)  a full recovery with no lasting or permanent physical impairments

3)  a quick recovery that allows him to go home very soon

4)  peace for his family 

John


----------



## Duramax (Oct 26, 2004)

Prayers sent up for this little boy and his family.  i wish him a speedy recovery.

What happened to the caregiver? They would need prayers if it was my child!!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 26, 2004)

This is a tough thing to see. 

I'll be praying hard for the baby & parents.

God help the perp.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 26, 2004)

IMP.  With a 11 week old.  I can not never think about having to go through something like that.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 26, 2004)

Unimaginable pain the family must be going through.

We will pray for them.

Jim


----------



## Mac (Oct 26, 2004)

*We have a 4.5 month old "little man"*

Will pray and thoughts are with them.  Just can't relate to how someone can harm a baby


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Oct 26, 2004)

we'll be praying for the little boy and his family.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 26, 2004)

I am Praying as well. Someone should really shake the caregiver.


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 26, 2004)

Prayers For Dylan Added...


----------



## GABOWHUNTER (Oct 26, 2004)

*Prayers*

With a 7 month old son, I cannot even imagine this sort of thing happening to him.  My wife and I will definitley add him to our prayer list.

God Bless!

Eric


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 26, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Just got another email from John.  Dylan is still in a comma so please keep him and his folks in your prayers.

In answer to the questions about the babby sitter, they were arrested and are in jail now.  My son is a CPT in the Air Force and company commander.  When one of his SGT's heard about this he left work looking for the baby sitter.  Per John; "It is a good thing the police got to them first."

John and Sundrea, my daughter-in-law, had their first child (our first grand baby) in June.  TJ is now just 4 months old and thinking about "baby" Dylan ---well it break my heart....

Greg


----------



## CAL (Oct 26, 2004)

Prayer on the way for little person.Also prayers for dumb caretaker,most likely going to need them.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Oct 26, 2004)

My prayers are added to the rest.
Teach


----------



## Woodsong (Oct 26, 2004)

I am not a violent man by any means, but I do believe that the baby sitter would have prefered we had never met if that had been my baby.  I know vengance is God's, but if I came home to that I believe the heat of the moment would not have been pretty.

Prayers being said for family, baby, and the inhumane soul inflicted this evil act upon a baby.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 26, 2004)

My heart-felt prayers are being sent, I pray that God will lay His healing hand upon Dylan and He will bring comfort and strength to the whole family.


----------



## pendy (Oct 26, 2004)

I just don't know how anyone can hurt  a  tiny baby or anyone. My thoughts and prayers are with Dylan and his family.


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 28, 2004)

*Praise the Lord!*

And thank you for your prayer.  I talked to my Son last night and he reported that Dylan was some better and out of the comma.  He had a meeting with Brian (Dylan's father) yesterday and Brian asked several questions about prayer and miracles and God.  John keeps his Bible on his desk and was able to share some verses with Brian.

Please keep on praying for Dylan and his family.

Greg


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 28, 2004)

There are several things I do not have the capacity to understand.  This is one.    
Prayers are definitely added.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## bawana (Oct 28, 2004)

prayers have been sent for the boy and his family


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 19, 2004)

*Check this out......Praise the Lord!!!!!*

All,



Thanks for your prayers for Dylan Garcia.  Here is the latest from his mom:



18-Nov-04 03:39 PM - : Well, excellent news...Dylan saw the neurologist on Tuesday afternoon and he said that he is impressed with how well Dylan is doing. And, despite Dylan being a month or two behind his peers, he has no reason to believe that he will not develop normally in the long run! His pediatrician also said that he was impressed with the improvement in just a week as well!

We still have a lot of work to do to get Dylan caught up to where he should be, but we are on the right track! Thank God!!! And thank you to all of you who have been thinking of and praying for Dylan--looks like it really made a difference! He is a tough little boy, and I'm sure, will be ready to beat up his older sister before we know it!

This will be the last entry I make on this page as I am going to devote all my attention to being with the kids and Brad. Thanks again for all of your thoughts and prayers--Brad and I cannot thank you enough!


PRAISE THE LORD!

John


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 19, 2004)

groundhawg said:
			
		

> ,he has no reason to believe that he will not develop normally in the long run! His pediatrician also said that he was impressed with the improvement in just a week as well!


PTL indeed!!   
Thanks for the update!    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------

